# Been gone for long



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I have missed the forum so much and just wanted to say a big hi and I hope to be back and online more often. I hope everyone and their fur babies have been well.

I have been very ill. I'm on new medicine for my epilepsy and it is making me feel so sick. The side affects are horrible. So I haven't been coming online much. Things have been all over the place. 

Eddie is doing well for those of you whom are familiar with our situation. He's a little fighter! He's been looking after mummy! 

Well it's good to be back. I'll be trying to check in regularly. xoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been thinking about you and wondering how you and Eddie were doing. I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I'm glad Eddie is doing so well.

He can take care of his momma!

:grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:smilie_daumenpos: Welcome back. I'm glad to hear Eddie is doing well and hope you soon will be too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you've been ill Claudia. Hope you'll be able to come back and post on a regular basis.....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better soon! Give Eddie a great big hug and kiss from us!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hugs and kisses for the whole family - hope you feel better soon :grouphug: YAY - another Aussie back on the board :aktion033: Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Claudia!! Great to see you & Eddie back!! I've been thinking about you guys heaps!

I hope you find the right balance for your medication and feel better real soon! I'm glad Eddie is doing good too!

If Eddie's Dr says it's ok, we'd LOVE a play date just as soon as you feel up to it!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Claudia, it's so good to see you back, I am sorry you haven't been feeling well and I do hope you feel much better real soon :grouphug: 
I too was wondering about you and little Eddie, it's great to hear he is doing well too :grouphug: Isn't it amazing how sweet our little furkids are when we are not well? They are the greatest little healing companions for us :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, welcome back - it has been a while. Hope you're feeling better and will be able to post more often.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sorry you've been so ill. Hopefully, things will turn around for you soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sorry you haven't been well. I hope you are doing better and things look up for you and Eddie. Give Eddie a big hug from us at SM 

Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your awful side effects-thank goodness you have little Eddie! What a honey! I'm glad he's feeling ok. Take care of yourself hun!! :grouphug: Good to hear from you!! :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've missed you and was thinking about you and Eddie. I'm sorry to hear that you have not been well but I'm glad to hear that Eddie is doing fine. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your illness. We will be praying for you. I understand what it means to be ill with meds that are suppost to save your life. It is a horrible feeling. I hope it all stops soon.
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome back. I have missed you and Eddie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

welcome back!! I know how seizure meds can just work you over, I hope you find something that doesn't give you the bad side effects. I'm still looking for one that gives me my brain back!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts being sent to both you and Eddie. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome back, Claudia. I'm sorry to read that you're going through this, but glad that Eddie seems to be doing well. Love to you both.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God bless and keep you and Eddie. So sorry to hear you are not well.

Melanie


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

So glad you are back, I hope they can get your meds in order so that you feel much better,
I can't even imagine what horrible side effects meds like that could cause. Thanks for the pm.
Glad to hear Eddie is doing much better. :aktion033: 
Debra & Chloe


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> welcome back!! I know how seizure meds can just work you over, I hope you find something that doesn't give you the bad side effects. I'm still looking for one that gives me my brain back![/B]


I know how you feel!! It's so frustrating. I hope we both find what we're looking for.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope you feel better, and are able to join us more often.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Claudia, where did you go? How have you been feeling, better I hope?

Love & hugs to you & Eddie :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: so happy to have you back

and sorry to hear about you being sick :grouphug:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Glad your back Claudia, sorry to hear your still having your health problems, hope
things will turn for the better soon. Take care, big hug for you and Eddie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to see you back! I hope you start feeling better from the meds soon. :grouphug: I'm glad you have your little man to keep you company. They are so good at cheering us up :biggrin: Take care!

Gena


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm hoping you start feeling better soon, MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and handsome little Eddie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! I hope that the new year brings good health and fortune for you, and hope to see u and eddie on SM more often!! TAKE CARE OF URSELF!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have been thinking about Eddie and wondering how you guys are. I'm so glad to hear he is doing well and taking care of his mommy. I really hope you get well soon, I'm so sorry to hear that you haven't been well, but we hope to see you around more!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry you've had to deal affects of the meds and hope they soon can get them 'tweeked' to where they do you good and no side affects! Love the photos of your little Eddie and happay all is well for him too!
Will pray things go well for you very soon!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I so glad you're back, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been wondering about Eddie and Claudia too, I hope they are ok, this was an old thread and I hope they really come back soon :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sorry that you have been so ill. I'm glad Eddy is doing well - It's nice to hear from you.
Take care of yourself.


----------

